# Sling Shot bench. Mark Bell Slingshot?



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Was recommended to try this device out as it is meant to rapidly increase strength and give some protection too, My first lift wearing it felt odd and it does try to pull your arms together, think it would be useless if you had a wide grip, anyone else got any feedback on these?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Quite a wierd looking device, How does it feel at the lower part of the movement?

I would have thought it'd take some of the free movement away that would have had to use your stability muscles before.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Only tried it once, and it did help somewhat, at the bottom it's at its most stretch so it's best out of the bottom of the lift, been speaking to some guys who were benching 150 Ish and after a few months of training with this they have jumped up to 180 with out it. Worth a punt, it does pull my arms inwards, this could be an error in the size I bought, also they do different strength too.


----------

